# Neo Primato in SLX?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

What years did De Rosa come out with a Neo Primato in FAEMA colors with SLX tubes?

I didn't think there were any Neo Primatos made with SLX tubes, let alone in FAEMA colors. I thought they made Primatos in SLX but not NEOs.


----------

